# anybody happens to have Seinfeld: The Empty Core: An Object Relations Approach to Psy



## eldor (Nov 5, 2019)

Seinfeld: The Empty Core: An Object Relations Approach to Psychotherapy ...
i'd love if you can send it to my email if thats not too much trouble for you.
thank you

eldorizem @ gmail.com (remove spaces)


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

My first thought was that this was some sort of psychological analysis of the characters from the TV show "Seinfeld," I then looked it up online and realized it's probably an extremely boring textbook. :bored:


----------

